# Northern VA rod builders



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

I need a rod tip section rewrapped. If there is anyone in the northern Va area that can do this for me please let me know. Thanks


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

What do you mean you need a tip section rewrapped? All of the guides on the tip section of the blank, or just a top replaced?


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey Josh, 

You might want to get up with Surf Cat. He's located in Ruther Glen.
He's the only one I know of in this area.

Brian


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

You can pm me with the details of what you need done.

I should be able to do it no problem. I'm the one Brian was referring to-- I used to post as Surf Cat.

As Brian said I'm in Ruther Glen, about 20 minutes south of Fredericksburg.

If it's just a tip replacement, a lot of guys or shops can do that, as AK suggested it's pretty easy, rewrapping the guides is a bit more involved, but not a problem.

Thanks, 

Mark


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey Mark I sent you a pm.


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

AtlantaKing said:


> What do you mean you need a tip section rewrapped? All of the guides on the tip section of the blank, or just a top replaced?



I need all of the guides of the tip section rewrapped.


----------

